# Millersburg, OH, James,



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is James, GSD currently at Holmes County Pound in Millersburg – James is not neutered, 1 yr. old, weighs 70 lbs., According to pound personnel has a great personality, gets along with other dogs and as you can see, is a beautiful dog. If you can help, please let me know


Marge Koons
Phone: 216-447-9581


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have tried to upload the pic and resize it but it isn't working if you would like a pic of James please PM me or contact the person above. Thank you.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

He's a cutie! Petfinder says he is PENDING - hopefully that means he will soon be going to a new home..
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I received an e-mail today that James has been adopted and left the shelter this morning!! :happyboogie:*


----------

